

Show HN: ChitChat.js - add chat bar client to your site in minutes - ked
https://github.com/kyle-dorman/ChitChat.js/blob/master/README.md

======
elyrly
Thanks (example running ChitChat would help users visualize the client)

------
dy
Very nice work, ked!

------
mbd
Nice work, ked

------
dleffel
Demo site?

------
parski
No demo?

~~~
ked
Sorry, should have included this: [http://intense-
taiga-9081.herokuapp.com/users/new](http://intense-
taiga-9081.herokuapp.com/users/new)

